# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Ravvedimento Per Omessa Comunicazione Dichiarazione D'intento

## ANATOJ

Ciao a tutti.
Viespongo il seguente quesito.
Un mio cliente ha venduto merce dietro ricevimento di una dichiarazione d'intento (datata novembre 2007) valevole per tutto il 2007 e senza limiti di importo.
Le vendite sono avvenute una a novembre 2007 e l'altra a dicembre 2007.
Secondo la finanziaria 2005 e la circolare 41 del 2005, la dichiarazione doveva essere comunicata telematicamente all'AE entro il 16 dicembre 2007 (entro il mese successivo dal ricevimento), cosa che non è stato fatto.
Sono pertanto obbligato ad effettuare il ravvedimento per l'omessa comunicazione.
Secondo la circolare 41 del 2005, per ravvedersi si deve versare 1/5 della sanzione ridotta che consiste nel 100% dell'IVA non applicata in fattura.
Ma il dubbio è: si deve considerare solo l'IVA non applicata sulla vendita del mese di novembre 2007 o anche quella del mese di dicembre 2007?
grazie  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

La circolare 41/05 ha chiarito che sanzione è proporzionale all'imposta relativa alle fatture effettivamente emesse, e pertanto la mancata comunicazione nel mese di ricevimento, ove nello stesso non siano state emesse fatture, comporta la sanzione generica dell'art. 11, comma1, lettera a) del sopra citato decreto legislativo, nella misura fissa da 258 euro a 2.065 euro. 
Da ciò si evince che la sanzione va commisurata all'Iva di novembre. 
ciao   

> Ciao a tutti.
> Viespongo il seguente quesito.
> Un mio cliente ha venduto merce dietro ricevimento di una dichiarazione d'intento (datata novembre 2007) valevole per tutto il 2007 e senza limiti di importo.
> Le vendite sono avvenute una a novembre 2007 e l'altra a dicembre 2007.
> Secondo la finanziaria 2005 e la circolare 41 del 2005, la dichiarazione doveva essere comunicata telematicamente all'AE entro il 16 dicembre 2007 (entro il mese successivo dal ricevimento), cosa che non è stato fatto.
> Sono pertanto obbligato ad effettuare il ravvedimento per l'omessa comunicazione.
> Secondo la circolare 41 del 2005, per ravvedersi si deve versare 1/5 della sanzione ridotta che consiste nel 100% dell'IVA non applicata in fattura.
> Ma il dubbio è: si deve considerare solo l'IVA non applicata sulla vendita del mese di novembre 2007 o anche quella del mese di dicembre 2007?
> grazie

----------


## ANATOJ

> La circolare 41/05 ha chiarito che sanzione è proporzionale all'imposta relativa alle fatture effettivamente emesse, e pertanto la mancata comunicazione nel mese di ricevimento, ove nello stesso non siano state emesse fatture, comporta la sanzione generica dell'art. 11, comma1, lettera a) del sopra citato decreto legislativo, nella misura fissa da 258 euro a 2.065 euro. 
> Da ciò si evince che la sanzione va commisurata all'Iva di novembre. 
> ciao

  Grazie Danilo per la risposta, ma ancora non mi &#232; chiaro cosa fare.
Riassumo brevemente cosa &#232; successo:
1) Novembre 2007: la ditta X vende merce in esenzione d'imposta (con dichiarazione d'intento)
2) Dicembre 2007: la ditta X vende, sempre allo stesso cliente, merce in esenzione d'imposta (con la stessa dichiarazione d'intento).
3) Entro il 16 dicembre 2007 si avrebbe dovuto inviare la dichiarazione d'intento all'AE. (la dichiarazione d'intento valeva per tutte le operazioni effettuate da novembre a dicembre 2007). L'invio per&#242; non &#232; stato fatto.
4) la circolare 41/05 ha previsto in caso di omissione della comunicazione di accedere all'istituto del ravvedimento, prevedendo il pagamento di una sanzione ridotta commisurata sull'IVA nel caso siano state emesse fatture in esenzione o, come giustamente ricordi tu, commisurata sulla sanzione di € 258 nel caso non siano state emesse fatture in esenzione di IVA.
5) L'omissione della ditta X rientra nel primo caso (emissione di fatture in esenzione) e pertanto la sanzione va commisurata sull'IVA non esposta in fattura.
6) Se non fosse stata emessa una nuova fattura in esenzione a dicembre 2007, la sanzione, come tu giustamente hai affermato, sarebbe stata commisurata sull'IVA di novembre.  Ma dato che anche a dicembre 2007 &#232; stata emessa una fattura in esenzione ed il ravvedimento viene fatto a febbraio del 2008, sorge il dubbio se la sanzione debba essere commisurata anche sull'IVA della fattura di dicembre.  
7) Secondo il tuo ragionamento la sanzione andrebbe commisurata solo sull'IVA di novembre. Sicuramente mi sfugge qualcosa che a te non &#232; sfuggito e ti sarei grato se mi togliessi il dubbio.
Grazie mille per la professionalit&#224; e la puntualit&#224; che presti nelle tue risposte.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Tutto corretto!! 
Confermo le mie concuslioni, di cui al tuo punto 7. 
ciao   

> Grazie Danilo per la risposta, ma ancora non mi è chiaro cosa fare.
> Riassumo brevemente cosa è successo:
> 1) Novembre 2007: la ditta X vende merce in esenzione d'imposta (con dichiarazione d'intento)
> 2) Dicembre 2007: la ditta X vende, sempre allo stesso cliente, merce in esenzione d'imposta (con la stessa dichiarazione d'intento).
> 3) Entro il 16 dicembre 2007 si avrebbe dovuto inviare la dichiarazione d'intento all'AE. (la dichiarazione d'intento valeva per tutte le operazioni effettuate da novembre a dicembre 2007). L'invio però non è stato fatto.
> 4) la circolare 41/05 ha previsto in caso di omissione della comunicazione di accedere all'istituto del ravvedimento, prevedendo il pagamento di una sanzione ridotta commisurata sull'IVA nel caso siano state emesse fatture in esenzione o, come giustamente ricordi tu, commisurata sulla sanzione di  258 nel caso non siano state emesse fatture in esenzione di IVA.
> 5) L'omissione della ditta X rientra nel primo caso (emissione di fatture in esenzione) e pertanto la sanzione va commisurata sull'IVA non esposta in fattura.
> 6) Se non fosse stata emessa una nuova fattura in esenzione a dicembre 2007, la sanzione, come tu giustamente hai affermato, sarebbe stata commisurata sull'IVA di novembre.  Ma dato che anche a dicembre 2007 è stata emessa una fattura in esenzione ed il ravvedimento viene fatto a febbraio del 2008, sorge il dubbio se la sanzione debba essere commisurata anche sull'IVA della fattura di dicembre.  
> 7) Secondo il tuo ragionamento la sanzione andrebbe commisurata solo sull'IVA di novembre. Sicuramente mi sfugge qualcosa che a te non è sfuggito e ti sarei grato se mi togliessi il dubbio.
> Grazie mille per la professionalità e la puntualità che presti nelle tue risposte.

----------


## ANATOJ

> Tutto corretto!! 
> Confermo le mie concuslioni, di cui al tuo punto 7. 
> ciao

  grazie, anche se stavolta non mi hai tolto i dubbi

----------


## Icaro

Ciao a tutti,
scusatemi se nell'esposizione dei fatti posso essere un p&#242; impreciso ma la Contabilit&#224; non &#232; proprio il mio settore di interesse !!! 
Il problema &#232; il seguente: nell'anno 2007 la mia collega della Contabilit&#224; si &#232; DIMENTICATA di  inviare la dichiarazione d'intento all'AE. 
Di questa dimenticanza se ne &#232; accorta ora, quando cio&#232; il cliente ci ha mandato una nuova dichiarazione d'intento per il nuovo anno, il problema sta nel fatto che questo cliente &#232; uno dei pi&#249; grossi clienti dell'azienda per cui, anche optando per il ravvedimento, la sanzione, seppur ridotta, risulta essere intorno alla ragguardevole cifra di 70.000 Euro. 
Lo Studio che ci segue nella Contabilit&#224; ci ha detto che non ci sono alternative, o si paga la sanzione oppure in fase di verifica l'AE pu&#242; optare per una sanzione che parte da una cifra almeno pari all'IVA non esposta sulle fatture. 
La mia domanda &#232; questa: possibile che per una semplice dimenticanza non ci sia un tetto all'importo (massimo) della sanzione ??? 
Cio&#232;, per fare un esempio, se la persona che segue la contabilit&#224; alla Fiat si dimentica di inviare la dichiarazione d'intento per un cliente (p.e. IVECO) alla fine l'Azienda deve pagare milioni di Euro anche optando per il ravvedimento operoso ??? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Purtroppo la norma è impietosa ......   

> Ciao a tutti,
> scusatemi se nell'esposizione dei fatti posso essere un pò impreciso ma la Contabilità non è proprio il mio settore di interesse !!! 
> Il problema è il seguente: nell'anno 2007 la mia collega della Contabilità si è DIMENTICATA di  inviare la dichiarazione d'intento all'AE. 
> Di questa dimenticanza se ne è accorta ora, quando cioè il cliente ci ha mandato una nuova dichiarazione d'intento per il nuovo anno, il problema sta nel fatto che questo cliente è uno dei più grossi clienti dell'azienda per cui, anche optando per il ravvedimento, la sanzione, seppur ridotta, risulta essere intorno alla ragguardevole cifra di 70.000 Euro. 
> Lo Studio che ci segue nella Contabilità ci ha detto che non ci sono alternative, o si paga la sanzione oppure in fase di verifica l'AE può optare per una sanzione che parte da una cifra almeno pari all'IVA non esposta sulle fatture. 
> La mia domanda è questa: possibile che per una semplice dimenticanza non ci sia un tetto all'importo (massimo) della sanzione ??? 
> Cioè, per fare un esempio, se la persona che segue la contabilità alla Fiat si dimentica di inviare la dichiarazione d'intento per un cliente (p.e. IVECO) alla fine l'Azienda deve pagare milioni di Euro anche optando per il ravvedimento operoso ??? 
> Grazie

----------


## Icaro

> Purtroppo la norma è impietosa ......

  Sigh ...
Una piccola "evoluzione" nel pietoso problema ... SEMBRA che la segretaria abbia fatto il suo dovere, ovverosia abbia trasmesso via fax i dati allo studio che ci segue per le pratiche contabili nei tempi indicati dalla normativa.
Ammesso e non concesso che si riesca a reperire tale fax (che lo studio dice di non avere mai ricevuto), a questo punto che succede ??? 
Grazie

----------


## gaeconta

Iva - Dichiarazione d'intento - Presentata in ritardo
D: DEVO INVIARE CON 2 MESI DI RITARDO UNA DICHIARAZIONE DI INTENTO. HO LETTO CHE SE ENTRO L'ANNO REGOLARIZZO LA POSIZIONE HO DELLE SANZIONI RIDOTTE. A QUANTO AMMONTANO LE SANZIONI E QUAL E' IL RELATIVO CODICE TRIBUTO?
R: la circolare n. 41/E del 26/09/2005, al paragrafo 5.5, consente di regolarizzare l'omessa o errata comunicazione d'intento attraverso l'istituto del ravvedimento operoso di cui all'articolo 13 del Dlgs 472/1997. Pertanto, una volta decorso il termine per inviare la comunicazione il cedente/prestatore, sempre che non siano iniziati accessi, ispezioni, verifiche, di cui abbia avuto formale conoscenza, può avvalersi del ravvedimento, inviando la comunicazione precedentemente omessa ovvero la comunicazione corretta e versando la sanzione ridotta a 1/5 del minimo. La misura della sanzione ridotta è pari a 51,00 euro (1/5 di 258,00) in assenza di forniture all'esportatore abituale; oppure il 20 per cento dell'Iva non applicata alle forniture effettuate nei confronti dell'esportatore, con un minimo di 51,00 euro. Il termine per la regolarizzazione è di un anno e il codice tributo della sanzione è "8904".

----------


## ANATOJ

> Iva - Dichiarazione d'intento - Presentata in ritardo
> D: DEVO INVIARE CON 2 MESI DI RITARDO UNA DICHIARAZIONE DI INTENTO. HO LETTO CHE SE ENTRO L'ANNO REGOLARIZZO LA POSIZIONE HO DELLE SANZIONI RIDOTTE. A QUANTO AMMONTANO LE SANZIONI E QUAL E' IL RELATIVO CODICE TRIBUTO?
> R: la circolare n. 41/E del 26/09/2005, al paragrafo 5.5, consente di regolarizzare l'omessa o errata comunicazione d'intento attraverso l'istituto del ravvedimento operoso di cui all'articolo 13 del Dlgs 472/1997. Pertanto, una volta decorso il termine per inviare la comunicazione il cedente/prestatore, sempre che non siano iniziati accessi, ispezioni, verifiche, di cui abbia avuto formale conoscenza, può avvalersi del ravvedimento, inviando la comunicazione precedentemente omessa ovvero la comunicazione corretta e versando la sanzione ridotta a 1/5 del minimo. La misura della sanzione ridotta è pari a 51,00 euro (1/5 di 258,00) in assenza di forniture all'esportatore abituale; oppure il 20 per cento dell'Iva non applicata alle forniture effettuate nei confronti dell'esportatore, con un minimo di 51,00 euro. Il termine per la regolarizzazione è di un anno e il codice tributo della sanzione è "8904".

  Confermo
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non c'è che dire: passiamo dalle circolari-legge alle rispostesufiscooggi-legge ?  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## zzeta

Ciao a tutti, 
mi sembra di capire che un utente che avesse omesso di presentare per qualsiasi motivo tale foglio di carta entro la data prestabilita, per esempio il 16.01.08 e avesse fatturato un milione di euro ad un esportatore scaglionato nell'anno in corso, pur avendo regolarmente emesso le fatture con la relativa dicitura, e non avendo di fatto evaso imposta in quanto comunque aveva diritto di fatturare senza IVA poich&#233; almeno il suo cliente haveva fatto cose in regola, si troverebbe a pagare € 40.000 di ravvedimento (1.000.000 x 20&#37;= 200.000/5= 40.000), *solamente per non aver presentato un pezzo di carta*
Ma possibile che abbia capito bene? 
Anche perche se uno dovesse per colpa di un dipendente o anche di un professionista ometterla per un triennio potrebbe fallire per pagare tale sanzione, pur avendo la coscenza a posto di non aver rubato o truffato una lira a nessuno.

----------


## igno73

> Ciao a tutti, 
> mi sembra di capire che un utente che avesse omesso di presentare per qualsiasi motivo tale foglio di carta entro la data prestabilita, per esempio il 16.01.08 e avesse fatturato un milione di euro ad un esportatore scaglionato nell'anno in corso, pur avendo regolarmente emesso le fatture con la relativa dicitura, e non avendo di fatto evaso imposta in quanto comunque aveva diritto di fatturare senza IVA poiché almeno il suo cliente haveva fatto cose in regola, si troverebbe a pagare  40.000 di ravvedimento (1.000.000 x 20%= 200.000/5= 40.000), *solamente per non aver presentato un pezzo di carta*
> Ma possibile che abbia capito bene? 
> Anche perche se uno dovesse per colpa di un dipendente o anche di un professionista ometterla per un triennio potrebbe fallire per pagare tale sanzione, pur avendo la coscenza a posto di non aver rubato o truffato una lira a nessuno.

  
Ciao, in buona fede a volte, tale problema viene risolto con un "giochetto" di timbri postali che confermano il reale ricevimento da parte del fornitore dell'esportatore abituale della dichiarazione di intento in una data anche successiva alla sua reale data. Cerchero' di essere piu chiaro.
Una dichiarazione datata 1 gennaio dovrebbe essere presentata entro il 16 del mese successivo, quindi entro il 16 febbraio.
Se poi pero' il fornitore dell'esportatore "dimostra" di aver ricevuto la dichiarazione in un momento successivo pur avendo la dichiarazione data 1 gennaio, riesce a risolvere il problema, perche sarebbe obbligato a comunicare la dichiarazione "entro il 16 del mese successivo alla data di RICEVIMENTO" e non alla data della dichiarazione. Naturalmente tutto questo in termini plausibili... non e' che se uno poi la riceve a settembre, puo' risolvere il problema... finche parliamo di uno o due mesi, allora la buona fede puo essere verificata. se nel frattempo nel mese di gennaio son state emesse fatture con l'esenzione, non ci son poi multe perche comunque dal 1 gennaio si era coperti da questa dichiarazione. Spero di essere stato chiaro....ciao ragazzi.

----------


## dani_b

> La circolare 41/05 ha chiarito che sanzione è proporzionale all'imposta relativa alle fatture effettivamente emesse, e pertanto la mancata comunicazione nel mese di ricevimento, ove nello stesso non siano state emesse fatture, comporta la sanzione generica dell'art. 11, comma1, lettera a) del sopra citato decreto legislativo, nella misura fissa da 258 euro a 2.065 euro. 
> Da ciò si evince che la sanzione va commisurata all'Iva di novembre. 
> ciao

  Chiedo scusa se vado a ''riesumare'' questa discussione, ma avrei bisogno alcuni chiarimenti. 
Un cliente mi ha portato la revoca della dichiarazione di intento e da una verifica ci siamo accorti che non ci aveva mai portato la dichiarazione stessa (che risale a gennaio 2010) e quindi non è stata inviata telematicamente. 
Ho letto la circolare 41/05, ciò che non mi è chiaro è da dove si capisce che la sanzione di 1/10 per il ravvedimento operoso va commisurata all'IVA del primo mese di riferimento e non all'intero periodo (il cliente ha emesso almeno una fattura al mese senza addebito dell'IVA). 
Chiedo cortesemente al Dott. Danilo Sciuto o a chiunque volesse rispondermi di chiarirmi questo dubbio, visto che, trattandosi di molti mesi, l'importo da versare potrebbe essere rilevante. 
Grazie per il Vs. aiuto.

----------


## niron21

omesso invio comunicazione intento confatture già emesse (appena chiamato age) 
1) bisogna versare 25,8 (1/10 258) per omessa comunicazione e il 10% dell'imposta delle fatture emesse? 
2) o solo il 10% dell'imposta delle fatture 
Age mi ha confermato la prima soluzione. 
cosa ne pensate voi?

----------


## xd1976

ho anche io lo stesso problema per delle dichiarazioni di intento mai trasmesse ma relative al 2009 
Che fare?

----------


## conseral

Ho letto la circolare 41/05, e non capisco se la sanzione va commisurata all'IVA del primo mese di riferimento o all'intero periodo (il cliente ha emesso fatture tutti i mesi senza addebito dell'IVA e non ha presentato la dichiarazione di intento).
Sapete chiarirmi il dubbio?

----------


## ainop

Buongiorno, un cliente non ha presentato la comunicazione per le dichiarazioni d'intento nel 2010. 
Ho letto ciò che avete scritto ed ho trovato poi un articolo in cui c'è scritto che il termine per poter accedere al ravvedimento operoso è di un anno. L'anno è passato. Quindi cosa posso fare, oltre che presentare la comunicazione?

----------


## conseral

Nel maggio 2008 una srl ha ricevuto una dichiarazione di intento con validità 1 giugno / 31 dicembre 2008 dimenticandosi di inviarla telematicamente. La domanda è questa: poichè andava inviata entro il 15 giugno 2008 ed essendo passati 5 anni il fatto è prescitto? se non lo è, quando lo sarà?

----------

